# Jon Jones "Bones" entrance music.



## Fighter215 (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anybody know the name of the song he came out to and who's it by ?


----------



## Fighter215 (Feb 1, 2009)

nobody ? lol.


----------



## Busonyong (Dec 31, 2006)

Poe - "Angry Johnny"


----------



## Fighter215 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## 050573 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wrong.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

UFC 126 was God Gave Me Style by 50 Cent.

UFC 128 he used that for an intro but then he walked out to Empire State of Mind by Jay-Z and Alicia Keys, he also walked out to Empire State of Mind against Vera.

But he's used Angry Johnny by Poe in the past.

Whoops, just saw this was an old thread someone bumped, thought they were asking his 128 entrance. lol my bad mods.


----------



## 050573 (Mar 26, 2011)

Empire State of Mind is what I was looking for. Thank you for an extremely quick reply.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Seems to be some song by this guy called Jay Z, not sure if it's a well know song or not though...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Crikey, a blast from the past


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

He came out to some random commercial song is all.


----------

